# 2010 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition Fifth Wheel 321Frl Immaculate Condition



## rhendle (May 15, 2014)

2010 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition Fifth Wheel 321FRL Triple Slide

Asking $25,000

This model has a rear living room with picture window, and sleeps four with an outside stove and sink. It is 35 feet and has had one owner with all records/specifications. Many features including 2 lounge chairs, air-bed sofa sleeper, 3 slides (entertainment, sofa/dining and bedroom with queen bed), 32 inch flat panel TV w/DVD and surround sound, free standing dining table w/4 chairs, wide-entry door, pantry, linen closet and a completely private bathroom and separate private bedroom. 16 inch aluminum wheels with upgraded Michelin XPS tires , large under-belly storage, four season under-belly insulation, outdoor cook space with sink and hose attachment, Electric/Gas DSI water heater, Coleman HVAC system and power operated 15 ft. electric awning. Seller added custom pullout drawers to pantry / overhead cabinet and custom storage to under-belly storage area; interior space and exterior finish is immaculate! RV has been stored in covered storage since purchased.

*Unit features: *

Aluminum Wheels,
Power Awning,
Rear Ladder,
Outside Speakers,
Power Front Jacks,
Spare Tire,
Triple Entry Step,
Ducted A/C,
Furnace,
Antenna,
CD/DVD Player,
Stereo,
Surround Sound,
Microwave,
Oven Range,
6 Cubic Ft. Refrigerator,
TV,
6 Gallon Water Heater,
Shower w/ Glass Door & & Skylight,
Porcelain Foot Flush Toilet
Technical Specifications: 
Length (ft/m) 35.08 / 10.7
Width (in/mm) 96 / 2438.4
Height (in/mm) 148 / 3759.2
Length (ft) 35
Length (ft/in) 1
Dry Weight (lbs/kg) 9486 / 4302.8
Payload Capacity (lbs/kgs) 2529 / 1147.2
Hitch Weight (lbs/kgs) 1845 / 836.9
Capacities Standard
Number Of Fresh Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Fresh Water Tank Capacity (gal/l) 50 / 189.3
Number Of Gray Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Gray Water Tank Capacity (gal/l) 80 / 302.8
Number Of Black Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Black Water Tank Capacity (gal/l) 40 / 151.4
Propane Tank (s) Standard 
Number Of Propane Tanks 2 
Total Propane Tank Capacity (gal/lbs) 14.2 / 60

* Exterior: *

Body Material Aluminum 
Sidewall Construction Fiberglass 
Number of Doors 1 
Sliding Glass Door No 
Number of Slideouts 3 
Power Retractable Slideout Yes 
Number of Awnings 1 
Power Retractable Awning Yes 
Screened Room No 
Leveling Jack Type Front Power 
Sky Light Standard 
Roof Vents Standard 
Exterior Ladder Standard 
Propane Tank Cover Standard 
Battery Cover Standard 
Exterior Grille Standard 
Pass-Thru Storage Standard

* Interior: *

Kitchen / Living Area Flooring Type Carpet / Vinyl 
Kitchen Table Configuration Bench Seats 
Kitchen Location Center 
Living Area Location Rear 
Layout Oven / Stove

NADA:
http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2010/Keystone-RV/M-321-FRL/4110255/Values

Floor plan and additional info can be seen here.
http://www.rvguide.com/specs/keystone/fifth-wheel/2010/outback-sydney-edition/321frl.html

129 Pictures available here.
http://www.yourpictures.net/outback/

Note: Reese Sidewinder is also available for sale.

727.267.879Three(Text OK!)


----------

